# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  احراز هویت کاربران در expressjs

## Hossein_A7

سلام
من دو صفحه طراحی کردم که یکی فرم login کاربر هست با ۲ فیلد username و password و یک صفحه که پست ها نمایش داده میشه، توی آموزش های سایت از کتابخانه Passport برای احراز هویت کاربران استفاده شده، حالا من میخوام بدون استفاده از هیچ کتابخانه ای احراز هویت کاربران رو انجام بدم و نمیدونم کدش چطوری هست؟ (نیاز به ثبت‌ نام کاربر نیس فقط چند کاربر با یوزرنیم و پسورد هش نشده در دیتابیس به طور دستی وارد شده اند)

----------


## plague

من اینکارو تا حالا نکردم ولی از نظر تئوری  
بعد از لاگین شناسه کاربر رو بریز توی سشن 
توی بقیه صفحات از سشن آیدی کاربر رو خونده و بعد مشخصاتش رو از دیتابیس میخونی

https://github.com/expressjs/session


این فیلمو میتونی ببینی 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsOGmMuwhT4

----------


## cybercoder

در صورتی که لایه نمایش (View) را همزمان پیاده نکرده باشید می توانید از token based auth استفاده کنید که معروف ترین پیاده سازی اش RFC 7519 JWT (JSON Web Tokens) هستش. حالا سیاست ها فرق می کنه برخی با دو token یک برای access و یکی برای refresh کار می کنند و روش های دیگر ...

موفق باشید.

----------

